# Stirb Langsam 6: Bruce Willis absolviert im Prequel nicht nur Cameo-Auftritt



## CarolaHo (21. Januar 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Stirb Langsam 6: Bruce Willis absolviert im Prequel nicht nur Cameo-Auftritt* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Stirb Langsam 6: Bruce Willis absolviert im Prequel nicht nur Cameo-Auftritt


----------



## stevem (21. Januar 2016)

oh mein Gott, das kann ja nur ein Griff ins Klo werden, ich meine bei Stirb Langsam 1 war er doch ein "junger" Cop und wenn man den jetzt durch einen völlig anderen Schauspieler ersetzt, dann wird die ganze Figur und die bisherige Story zerstört und unglaubwürdig ..... mir ist schon klar das Bruce Willis keinen jungen Cop mehr verkörpern kann, aber da wärs echt besser gewesen sie würden die Filmreihe in Ruhe lassen die beiden letzten Filmen waren schon totaler Mist.


----------



## Enisra (21. Januar 2016)

die hätten nach Teil 2 Aufhören sollen die Actionfilme Stirb Langsam zu nennen


----------



## Exar-K (22. Januar 2016)

Ich mag nur die ersten 3 Teile (3 mit leichten Abstrichen).
4.0 war noch "ok" und der 5. war furchtbar.

Meine Erwartungen für Nummer 6 sind von daher sehr niedrig.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (22. Januar 2016)

Bruce Willis hat den Absprung verpasst und gibt sich wirklich für alles her. Würde mich nicht wundern, ihn in Freitag der 13. Teil 12 oder Sharknado 5 zu sehen.


----------



## Enisra (22. Januar 2016)

der Dritte ist noch nen Toller Film gewesen, in der Retrospektive aber ist der halt näher an 4 als an 1/2


----------



## Exar-K (22. Januar 2016)

Seegurkensalat schrieb:


> Bruce Willis hat den Absprung verpasst und gibt sich wirklich für alles her. Würde mich nicht wundern, ihn in Freitag der 13. Teil 12 oder Sharknado 5 zu sehen.


Er wirkt mittlerweile bei vielen kleineren Produktionen mit, wodurch viel Ausschuss entsteht.
Aber den Absprung aus dem Business hat er imo nicht verpasst.
Solange auch noch gute Filme dabei sind wie Looper, Moonrise Kingdom oder R.E.D. kann ich damit leben.

Ich schätze er hat jetzt einfach Spass an seinem Job und ihm ist egal,  ob die Filme große Blockbuster sind und er viel Geld macht.


----------



## Enisra (22. Januar 2016)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Ich schätze er hat jetzt einfach Spass an seinem Job und ihm ist egal,  ob die Filme große Blockbuster sind und er viel Geld macht.



ja, aber der kann auch mit Filmen Spaß haben deren Drehbücher einem nicht das Gehirn aus der Nase laufen lassen weil die SO dämlich sind und so ein Film war Teil 5


----------



## Exar-K (22. Januar 2016)

Vermutlich kriegt der alte Mann nicht mehr viele gute Action-Drehbücher und nimmt was er kriegen kann.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Januar 2016)

In letzter Zeit dreht er - für meinen Geschmack - zuviel B-Ramsch. "Spass haben" ist ja eine Sache, aber Direct-To-Video hat ein Mr. Willis eigentlich nicht nötig, meine ich. Der setzt sich selbst auf einer Ebene mit Lundgren, Van Damme und Seagal. Not so cool.


----------



## Exar-K (22. Januar 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> "Spass haben" ist ja eine Sache, aber Direct-To-Video hat ein Mr. Willis eigentlich nicht nötig, meine ich.


Nötig hat er das ganz sicher nicht, aber woran es liegt, können wir nur mutmaßen.
Geld dürfte es (anders als bei Lundgren und Co.) nicht sein und davon wird es bei diesen Streifen eh nicht sonderlich viel geben.

Aber ähnlich sieht es ja bei anderen Kollegen aus, die in die Jahre gekommen sind.
Robert de Niro z.B. dreht die letzten Jahre ebenfalls viel Schrott.


----------



## Enisra (22. Januar 2016)

naja, auf das Niveau von einem Seagull kann niemand runter, höchstens Trump oder Cruz


----------

